# Still Looking for a Great Luthier in Ontario



## guitarsinc (Oct 27, 2011)

I live in the Ottawa area and have tried some locals with repairing Gibson headstocks, but I don't feel comfortable having a "newbie" do the work. I need someone that has repaired headstocks for years and can do grafting. I've been a player for over 40 years and feel uncomfortable bringing harder projects to guys that haven't been doing it over 20 years. Any suggestions in Ontario? I have another SG project that I will need done. This time it has to be done better.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Try Folkways in Guelph. Their Luthiers did some great work on one of my vintage Martins.


http://www.folkwaymusic.com/repairs/


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

The 12th Fret in Toronto also do great work


http://www.12fret.com/content/2010/12/09/repairs/


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

Mike McConville in Stratford. Definitely the kind of experience you want for a serious job.


----------



## snacker (Jun 26, 2008)

another vote for the 12th fret in toronto, mike spicer in hamilton does incredible work too


----------



## Jimmy_D (Jul 4, 2009)

guitarsinc said:


> I live in the Ottawa area and have tried some locals with repairing Gibson headstocks, but I don't feel comfortable having a "newbie" do the work. I need someone that has repaired headstocks for years and can do grafting. I've been a player for over 40 years and feel uncomfortable bringing harder projects to guys that haven't been doing it over 20 years. Any suggestions in Ontario? I have another SG project that I will need done. This time it has to be done better.


Interesting that we agree on what a "pro" is, as many people seem to think you can be an expert by the age of 30. 

When you do find someone to do the work please post here and let us know how it went.


----------



## fudb (Dec 8, 2010)

Age isn't the deciding factor in repair work. Craft, focus and attention to detail can be had by younger luthiers as well. 

I'd say Folkway or 12th Fret as well, many satisfied clients at both stores. There's others who do great work for cheaper though.. For the sake of long term resale if it's at all a collectible guitar, I'd go to one of these two.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Gord Mylks in Kingston repaired my LP's headstock, which was nearly broken right off (only held on by the veneer). He did a great job, did it way faster than I expected and for a great price. Check him out: Kingston Guitar Shop


----------



## Jimmy_D (Jul 4, 2009)

fudb said:


> Age isn't the deciding factor in repair work. Craft, focus and attention to detail can be had by younger luthiers as well.
> 
> I'd say Folkway or 12th Fret as well, many satisfied clients at both stores. There's others who do great work for cheaper though.. For the sake of long term resale if it's at all a collectible guitar, I'd go to one of these two.


Age isn't a deciding factor, you're right, it's experience that counts, but age is a factor is gauging experience.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.bartlettguitars.com/Bartlett_Guitars/Bartlett_Guitars.html



fudb said:


> Age isn't the deciding factor in repair work. Craft, focus and attention to detail can be had by younger luthiers as well.
> 
> I'd say Folkway or 12th Fret as well, many satisfied clients at both stores. There's others who do great work for cheaper though.. For the sake of long term resale if it's at all a collectible guitar, I'd go to one of these two.


I agree...someone could be doing something for 50 years, but if they were doing it wrong for 50 years, they aren't very good, are they?http://www.bartlettguitars.com/Bartlett_Guitars/Bartlett_Guitars.html


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Some good suggestions above.

Joshua House (he's a member here) is young but he's very good. He fixed a Les Paul headstock/broken neck/bent trussrod for a student of mine, and refinished the neck flawlessly. It's a killer LP again, and unless you were told, you'd never know it was ever damaged. 

www.houseguitars.com

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## 6string_rodder (Aug 13, 2010)

Jimmy_D said:


> Interesting that we agree on what a "pro" is, as many people seem to think you can be an expert by the age of 30. When you do find someone to do the work please post here and let us know how it went.


I feel like I have to chime in here -I'm on the wrong side of 30 apparently but here's my two cents. Proper training, experience, and consistent standards are what your after, not just seniority. Lord knows there's plenty of 'pros' who've been doing it wrong for 30 years or more and for some reason I have to compete with them.


----------



## wingsfan (Aug 26, 2010)

Mooh said:


> Some good suggestions above.
> 
> Joshua House (he's a member here) is young but he's very good. He fixed a Les Paul headstock/broken neck/bent trussrod for a student of mine, and refinished the neck flawlessly. It's a killer LP again, and unless you were told, you'd never know it was ever damaged.
> 
> ...



I'll second this one. And heres hoping Goderich can be restored as well as he can build and repair.....


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

I'll second Mike McConville in Stratford. There's a pictorial on his web page showing a fix for a break that sounds similar to what you describe. Just search "Taylor" on this page...

http://mcconvilleguitars.blogspot.com/


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Look up Eric Pykala (Rock Doc on here), I'm sure he could also help you out for a great price.


----------



## cknowles (Jan 29, 2008)

+2 for Mike McConville he really is the Maestro. I've taken his guitar repair courses his headstock repair, IMO is stronger than the original headstock

Chris
www.ckcustomguitars.ca


----------

